# tags for poachers



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got in from hunting and am trying my hardest not to do something stupider i dont care if its not a word than the bone head who if it wasn't for my hunting partner moving would have cracked off a 400 yard plus shot from the road with some from of long gun in an archery only area for those of us in the keystone province thats 34c if my partner hadn't stepped out of thew blind to see who it was they would have taken the shot instead the idiot in the back of the truck went for a ride when his partner put the truck in reverse and tore off out of there as fast as he could hope he broke a leg on my way home tonight i passed the truck at the petro canada in town(anola) my partner made a note of the plate and called the tipps line now here is my suggestiion to deal with poaching instead of fining these dorks lets put them all on a game reserve strip them naked fatten them up and give hunting tag to south american head shrinking cannibals heck we could even fly them up here for an entire week put the whole thing on reality tv and call the show I'm a poacher and now i have to die the province would make billions on commercial time alone and after two years of programing people might get the message poachers ruin hunting for every one and endanger everybody in the processukey:ukey:ukey:nuf said


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> I just got in from hunting and am trying my hardest not to do something stupider i dont care if its not a word than the bone head who if it wasn't for my hunting partner moving would have cracked off a 400 yard plus shot from the road with some from of long gun in an archery only area for those of us in the keystone province thats 34c if my partner hadn't stepped out of thew blind to see who it was they would have taken the shot instead the idiot in the back of the truck went for a ride when his partner put the truck in reverse and tore off out of there as fast as he could hope he broke a leg on my way home tonight i passed the truck at the petro canada in town(anola) my partner made a note of the plate and called the tipps line now here is my suggestiion to deal with poaching instead of fining these dorks lets put them all on a game reserve strip them naked fatten them up and give hunting tag to south american head shrinking cannibals heck we could even fly them up here for an entire week put the whole thing on reality tv and call the show I'm a poacher and now i have to die the province would make billions on commercial time alone and after two years of programing people might get the message poachers ruin hunting for every one and endanger everybody in the processukey:ukey:ukey:nuf said



Hmmm. I understand your anger, and agree poachers need to be dealt with in a way that would dissuade others from doing it. My hunting partner was set up and calling on the last day of bow season, and 3 boneheads came along with rifles 'scouting'. He overheard them talking, and saying that if they got an elk that night, they would come back for it in the morning (first day of rifle season)... It is sick.

As a suggestion, if you could have written that with a little punctuation, it would be a bit easier to read....cheers.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Hmmm. I understand your anger, and agree poachers need to be dealt with in a way that would dissuade others from doing it. My hunting partner was set up and calling on the last day of bow season, and 3 boneheads came along with rifles 'scouting'. He overheard them talking, and saying that if they got an elk that night, they would come back for it in the morning (first day of rifle season)... It is sick.
> 
> As a suggestion, if you could have written that with a little punctuation, it would be a bit easier to read....cheers.


This is FEAR, a.k.a. CD Hunter's wife. I have been telling him for fourteen years that his grammar, spelling and punctuation are absolutely atrocious. However, my constant nagging has failed me. Hopefully, some criticism from others may sink into his thick skull. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one, though. The CD in his nickname means Complete Dunce, not Canadian Deer like he tells people.:wink:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> This is FEAR, a.k.a. CD Hunter's wife. I have been telling him for fourteen years that his grammar, spelling and punctuation are absolutely atrocious. However, my constant nagging has failed me. Hopefully, some criticism from others may sink into his thick skull. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one, though. The CD in his nickname means Complete Dunce, not Canadian Deer like he tells people.:wink:


Spoken like a loving wife! :wink: I only encourage, never criticize....just ask my five kids


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> I just got in from hunting and am trying my hardest not to do something stupider i dont care if its not a word than the bone head who if it wasn't for my hunting partner moving would have cracked off a 400 yard plus shot from the road with some from of long gun in an archery only area for those of us in the keystone province thats 34c if my partner hadn't stepped out of thew blind to see who it was they would have taken the shot instead the idiot in the back of the truck went for a ride when his partner put the truck in reverse and tore off out of there as fast as he could hope he broke a leg on my way home tonight i passed the truck at the petro canada in town(anola) my partner made a note of the plate and called the tipps line now here is my suggestiion to deal with poaching instead of fining these dorks lets put them all on a game reserve strip them naked fatten them up and give hunting tag to south american head shrinking cannibals heck we could even fly them up here for an entire week put the whole thing on reality tv and call the show I'm a poacher and now i have to die the province would make billions on commercial time alone and after two years of programing people might get the message poachers ruin hunting for every one and endanger everybody in the processukey:ukey:ukey:nuf said


I can't even bring myself to finish your post dude. After 2 minutes, I was still on the first line, I had to give up...sorry

Maybe try typing when you're not mad. :tongue: I can't tell when a sentence ends and the next starts. 

Cheers


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> This is FEAR, a.k.a. CD Hunter's wife. I have been telling him for fourteen years that his grammar, spelling and punctuation are absolutely atrocious. However, my constant nagging has failed me. Hopefully, some criticism from others may sink into his thick skull. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one, though. The CD in his nickname means Complete Dunce, not Canadian Deer like he tells people.:wink:


lol...ok I thought he was just mad. Maybe not thinking straight:tongue:

Have a good oone:darkbeer:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> I just got in from hunting and am trying my hardest not to do something stupider i dont care if its not a word than the bone head who if it wasn't for my hunting partner moving would have cracked off a 400 yard plus shot from the road with some from of long gun in an archery only area for those of us in the keystone province thats 34c if my partner hadn't stepped out of thew blind to see who it was they would have taken the shot instead the idiot in the back of the truck went for a ride when his partner put the truck in reverse and tore off out of there as fast as he could hope he broke a leg on my way home tonight i passed the truck at the petro canada in town(anola) my partner made a note of the plate and called the tipps line now here is my suggestiion to deal with poaching instead of fining these dorks lets put them all on a game reserve strip them naked fatten them up and give hunting tag to south american head shrinking cannibals heck we could even fly them up here for an entire week put the whole thing on reality tv and call the show I'm a poacher and now i have to die the province would make billions on commercial time alone and after two years of programing people might get the message poachers ruin hunting for every one and endanger everybody in the processukey:ukey:ukey:nuf said


what area are you in?

Reed


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> This is FEAR, a.k.a. CD Hunter's wife. I have been telling him for fourteen years that his grammar, spelling and punctuation are absolutely atrocious. However, my constant nagging has failed me. Hopefully, some criticism from others may sink into his thick skull. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one, though. The CD in his nickname means Complete Dunce, not Canadian Deer like he tells people.:wink:


Listen to the wife.:whip2:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> I just got in from hunting and am trying my hardest not to do something stupider ( I don't care if its not a word) than the bone head who if it wasn't for my hunting partner moving would have cracked off a 400 yard plus shot from the road with some from of long gun in an archery only area. For those of us in the keystone province thats area 34A. If my partner hadn't stepped out of thew blind to see who it was they would have taken the shot. Instead the idiot in the back of the truck went for a ride when his partner put the truck in reverse and tore off out of there as fast as he could, I hope he broke his leg. On my way home tonight I passed the truck at the local Petro Canada in town(Anola), my partner made a note of the plate and called the tipps line. Now here is my suggestion to deal with poaching. Instead of fining these dorks lets put them all on a game reserve strip them naked, fatten them up, and give hunting tags to southamerican head shrinking cannibals. Heck we could even fly them up here for an entire week and put the whole thing on reality television, call the show I'm a poacher and now i have to die. The province would make billions on commercial time alone, after two years of programing people might get the message poachers ruin hunting for every one and endanger everybody in the processukey:ukey:ukey:nuf said


I humbly submit this edited post as a sign of being human and willingness to accept my mistakes.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*my bad*



Reed said:


> what area are you in?
> 
> Reed


34a pardon me, basically from highway 302 and the city of Winnipeg water works rail road to hwy 59 and hwy 44. I apologize for the lack of grammar in my original post :embara:as some of you have noticed I was a tad bit shall we say annoyed, I had my daughter in the field with me and was really suprised that anyone would have the bronze ones to try that from a major rural road with two houses less than a thousand yards either side of the field access driveway.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> This is FEAR, a.k.a. CD Hunter's wife. I have been telling him for fourteen years that his grammar, spelling and punctuation are absolutely atrocious. However, my constant nagging has failed me. Hopefully, some criticism from others may sink into his thick skull. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one, though. The CD in his nickname means Complete Dunce, not Canadian Deer like he tells people.:wink:


Hoorah! A translation ... don't give up! ... I know my father has the same problem ... and often when he needs to be legible my mother or I are recruited over to do the typing for him.



cdhunter said:


> 34a pardon me, basically from highway 302 and the city of Winnipeg water works rail road to hwy 59 and hwy 44. I apologize for the lack of grammar in my original post :embara:as some of you have noticed I was a tad bit shall we say annoyed, I had my daughter in the field with me and was really suprised that anyone would have the bronze ones to try that from a major rural road with two houses less than a thousand yards either side of the field access driveway.


I can understand how frustrating that can be for you. Unfortunately not everyone has the same values in todays day and age. Just take a few moments ... relax, and remember that your daughter will also be watching your reaction to these gentleman.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Hoorah! A translation ... don't give up! ... I know my father has the same problem ... and often when he needs to be legible my mother or I are recruited over to do the typing for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand how frustrating that can be for you. Unfortunately not everyone has the same values in todays day and age. Just take a few moments ... relax, and remember that your daughter will also be watching your reaction to these gentleman.


nicely said

Travis


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Good idea grabbing the plate number and calling it in.I don't know how the Manitoba game authorities are on following up, but I know here in Ontario the MNR is so strapped for cash that there was a story a while back about wardens only spending one day a month in field.With the amount of money resident and non-resident tags alike as well as ancilliary costs that hunters and fishermen bring in each year, you would think that protecting that resource would be of the highest priority.Sorry for the little rant, but it really burns me to see people standing next to fish sanctuary signs and the like without a care in the world while the rest of us pay our way and respect the laws.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

*poachers*

I was doing a little scouting in the Archery only Zone 
near my home one day. I saw a couple of guys with rifles
(not muzzle loaders) while I was glassing a valley.

I was severely P.O.'ed. At this time there was no cell coverage out there so i couldn't report them. 
That has since changed. I snuck down there, and unscrewed the valves of their tires, took them, went home, and called the C.O.

I know I was wrong to mess with their property.
But I was a lot younger then, and a little stupid, and rammy.

I just wanted to make sure they would still be there when the CO showed up.

I never heard what happened out there after I turned them in.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*good news*

Good news travels fast in the small town of Anola the local conservation officers seized A pickup truck a quad and several? firearms of two suspected poachers. whether or not they are the ones we encountered I don't know. What I've been told is that there were more deers than tags hang in the old barn, not including the ones in the back of the truck. the investigation has been turned over to the RCMP and more charges are pending:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jager1771 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Stamp Out Road Hunting*

I live in the keystone province as well. Road hunting has to stop. Generations of lawbreakers breed further generations by filling the ears of youth with stories of how they got away the rape and pilage of the forest. Every Tom, Dick and Numbnut I meet who finds out I'm a hunter has one of the stories. "..then I saw a big buck ( or two ) and slammed on the brakes...yadda yadda." Makes me sick. I have been gifted with two sons ( 2 and 4 yrs ) and I owe it to them to ensure there is a hunt for tomorrow. The only way we can do that is through sound game management practises. Period. Operating outside these practises is not only stupid but disgusting to those of us who stick to the moral ground. I encourage every hunter who practises the rules of fair chase to tape, photograph, document and report any and all incidents of trespass, poaching or any other wildlife game infractions to their nearest conservation office. These guys are understaffed and under budgeted and those Road Huntin' Idiots know it. Face it it's up to us. You got a cell phone. Use it! Enough is enough!!!


----------

